# Peaches - how many puppies



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Peaches is due to have her first litter in about two weeks. She's 1-1/2 years old. How many puppies do you think she'll have?


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I say 9 puppies!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm still going with lucky number 7!! lol


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am going with 7 puppies.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I went with "More than 10" just cause I want to see lots and lots of little puppies.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I went with one to five out of fear! :uhoh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I went with 7 - 10 puppies


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I went with 6 puppies. I think 3 boys and 3 girls. I can imagine I would be like you and want a smaller litter since this is your first and probably last one. LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am going with my old stand by 8.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think 8 too! As long as there isn't one for me LOL


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

*; )*

I'm thinking 9... yeah ... first number that popped in my head ... GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I say 7 pups!.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll go with 9.............. for our Dallas quaarterback, Tony Romo


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am saying 7 as well..


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll guess 8!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hope the sweet girl is doing well today!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I'll guess 8, nice number. Good luck! Do they do an ultrasound to see how many? If so, when is this done?


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm going with 9


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm going with 6! Go Peaches!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I forgot how I voted! I think I voted 7. 

I just hope however many she has that they're all healthy and that they go on to live wonderful happy long lives with all the love and care they truly deserve  And that Peaches comes through with flying colors!! 

Oh the excitement and the worry !! 
Here's to you, Peaches :smooch: And you hang in there Peanuts Mom :wavey:


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

My guess is 6!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

bmp...............she's having them now!!!!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

She's up to 4 now!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL ... now it's 6 !!!

And the night is young


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, we think the final count is 8 .... 4 boys, 4 girls. 

Everyone is fine, Peaches is sleeping and puppies are squeaking. :heartbeat


----------

